# Change the bloody forum clock!!!



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Come on,the clocks went forward four days ago! :roll:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I think you have to do it yourself in your profile (accessed from towards the top right of the display). Scroll down and change the time to GMT+1.

Moley


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oops!
Cheers Moley,learn summit new every day.Ha ha!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

No problem - I had to be told at some point as well.

Moley


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Look further up your screen, to the top thread in here..... :wink:


----------

